# I have DX2 recovery app from XDA.



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

XDA member posted thread with DX2 recovery app. Then he created a thread at Droidforums but the thread was deleted. Can someone with more app knowledge tell us if it's real? I don't want to post it in case it's bad so PM me?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> XDA member posted thread with DX2 recovery app. Then he created a thread at Droidforums but the thread was deleted. Can someone with more app knowledge tell us if it's real? I don't want to post it in case it's bad so PM me?


Who was it developed by?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15592700#post15592700


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

a guy by the name C21johnson posted it he said it was a bootstrap for the x2


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> a guy by the name C21johnson posted it he said it was a bootstrap for the x2


I posted the XDA link and I'm talking to a few poeple on it right now


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> I posted the XDA link and I'm talking to a few poeple on it right now


Link it up, its probably the one that me and my dev freind tenfar where working on, its the modded atrix cwm


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Link it up, its probably the one that me and my dev freind tenfar where working on, its the modded atrix cwm


http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...0#post15592700


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Link it up, its probably the one that me and my dev freind tenfar where working on, its the modded atrix cwm


i think thats the apk cause some post i read said something about the modded atrix cwm but it was deleted


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> i think thats the apk cause some post i read said something about the modded atrix cwm but it was deleted


It was in the droidforums thread that got deleted.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> It was in the droidforums thread that got deleted.


This is only modded to say droidx2 wait a couple days and i'll relase the legits one....


----------



## c21johnson (Jul 12, 2011)

The apk posted over at XDA is working flawlessly so far. I've been able to create back ups, flash roms, as well as perform other recovery options. If you don't believe me, there is now a video posted and multiple confirmed cases.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> This is only modded to say droidx2 wait a couple days and i'll relase the legits one....


You said yourself in the other thread that your developer friend isn't working on it anymore and we should pester Koush for the apk.

Plus this may be modified for X2 but atleast it's working flawlessly.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

yes i did say that, but i talked to him, and he's gonna start working on it again, the only issue atm is the sd card won't mount so you can't restore, and koush will probably never release anything


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> yes i did say that, but i talked to him, and he's gonna start working on it again, the only issue atm is the sd card won't mount so you can't restore


Cool keep us updated.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Forsure


----------

